# 87 Nissan 300zx tubo



## 3381marine (Mar 31, 2011)

My car was running fine and then all of the sudden it pretty much quit. It revs up to 2000rpms and then starts cutting out. I have replaced the computer as well as the air flow meter and it still has not fixed the problem. I would like any insight anyone can give me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it going into "fail safe" mode, where the engine starts surging when it hits 2500RPM? If so, check it for trouble codes via the diagnostic mode screw and LED's on the ECM. Procedure can be found at Troublcodes.net Trouble Codes OBD & OBD2 Trouble Codes and Technical info & Tool Store. By BAT Auto Technical


----------



## 3381marine (Mar 31, 2011)

*300zx*

my computer is turning both lights on at the same time. Is there a fault switch it could be?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Without knowing what you did, or didn't do, I can't tell you. Both LEDs should flash together to indicate the mode the ECM is in. There are 5 diagnostic modes. When the LED's are displaying a code, the red LED flashes the "10's" and the green LED flashes the "1's." For example, 2 red flashes and 3 green flashes indicates code "23." All codes are 2-digit codes. "55" means there are no stored codes. Cycling though the 5 modes and returning to Mode I will erase the codes. The self-diagnostic mode is Mode III. Make sure you warm the engine up for 10 minutes to normal engine temperature before attempting to retrieve codes.

Turn the mode screw fully clockwise. When both LED's flash together for three times, indicating Mode III, turn the screw fully counterclockwise. If the LED's flash a 55 code, there are no codes, otherwise right down the flashing codes. There may be more than one code and the codes will repeat the cycle until Mode III is exited. When you are finished, turn the mode screw fully clockwise. After the LED's have flashed 4 times, simultaneously, turn the mode screw fully counterclockwise and turn off the ignition.


----------

